# Odd problem with user mail spool file



## estrabd (Apr 13, 2010)

I discovered this because I was setting up fetchmail, but it appears that I have one particular user that can't receive mail - though there are no errors regarding not being able to write to the mail spool. All other users can have their spools written to. I have compared all settings and can't seem to determine what might be different. There are no error messages that I can find, so it seems to be failing silently. Any thoughts?

Brett


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2010)

Did you check permissions?


----------



## estrabd (Apr 13, 2010)

I did. I have another user name pulling mail with fetchmail, and I made sure it's identical in every relative way.

Thank you.
Brett


----------



## estrabd (Apr 13, 2010)

Solved. PEBKAC! - I had a .forward file in there.

Sorry to waste y'alls time.

Brett


----------

